# How to shuffle images in facebook



## windchimes (Sep 1, 2011)

Guys,

Need to shuffle and sort pics in FB albums on an urgent basis. You know how to do it in order. Say i need 10 th to go in 3rd place and 3rd to 7th while 7th is moved to 10th kinda thing...

Help needed..

Cheers


----------



## KDroid (Sep 1, 2011)

Drag & Drop...  It's that easy.. isn't it?


----------

